# [SOLVED] Lenovo x61 tablet battery problem



## rdspubl (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a Lenovo x61 7767-C3U. The battery does not seem to hold a charge in that when I unplug the AC adapter from tablet the machine goes dead. While plugged in, the battery light blinks. I suppose this means its charging. I don't have the manual as one was not provided when I aquired it. While disconnected from an AC source, pressing the "On" buttons (all 3) don't turn it on. This is a fairly new tablet (about a month old). Is is possible the battery has gone bad so soon? Has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo x61 tablet battery problem*

Sure looks like a dead battery. Is your AC adapter genuine IBM that originally came with the laptop? If you are using a universal adapter make sure it matches the power requirements of the laptop. Under-powered AC adapters may have a difficulty powering up the laptop while charging the battery at the same time.

If your laptop is fairly new, try with IBM/Lenovo if they cover your battery under warranty. You may be able to have it fixed or replaced.


----------



## rdspubl (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Lenovo x61 tablet battery problem*

You're correct. It was an infant mortality problem with the battery.
Thanks very much.


----------

